# Gewicht Switch 02 und 03ltd



## Osti (19. September 2004)

Servus,

weiß jemand das Gewicht des 02er Switch bzw. des 03er Switch ltd in Teamlackierung?

Mir ist das 03er Switch ltd jetzt hinten schon mit 130mm und 150mm Federweg über den Weg gekommen, gibt es da weitere Unterschiede am Rahmen, bzw. wo rührt der Unterschied im Federweg her? Anderer Dämpfer, andere Übersetzung?

Osti


----------



## Marc T. (19. September 2004)

Hi, 

also meine Hand ins Feuer lege ich dafür nicht aber wars nicht Switch 2002-130mm Federweg und ab 2003 150mm?

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (20. September 2004)

Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also meine Hand ins Feuer lege ich dafür nicht aber wars nicht Switch 2002-130mm Federweg und ab 2003 150mm?
> 
> Marc



genau das meine ich auch! Ich habe jetzt aber schon mehrfach bei Ebay das Switch ltd. in Teamlackierung mit 130mm und 150mm Federwegsangabe gesehen. Selbst bei einem Händler in der Nähe stehts angeblich mit 130mm, laut seiner Aussage   

Osti


----------



## Phil Claus (20. September 2004)

Hi Osti,

das Switch Ltd. in Team Colours mit 1.5" Headtube gab es nur in 2003 mit einem Federweg von 6", i.e. 152mm travel.


----------



## Osti (20. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Osti,
> 
> das Switch Ltd. in Team Colours mit 1.5" Headtube gab es nur in 2003 mit einem Federweg von 6", i.e. 152mm travel.



Danke, dass ist ja mal eine verbindliche Aussage. Habs mir fast gedacht, aber die 130mm sind mir halt immer wieder über den Weg gerannt. 

Wie siehts denn mit dem Gewicht aus? Das 03er sollte ja sowas um die 4,5kg haben. Wieviel wiegt das 02er?

Danke,

Osti


----------



## Phil Claus (20. September 2004)

Hi Osti,

here are the requested weight information for a 18" Switch including shock:

2002/3.86kg
2003/4.26kg


----------



## Osti (20. September 2004)

Danke!

Osti


----------

